
Wireshark on Ubuntu [Wikileaks on CIA] - giis
https://wikileaks.org/ciav7p1/cms/page_15728950.html
======
baptistem
Should we guess there that CIA find a way to do stuff when wireshark is run as
root? This post title is very confusing.

------
Palomides
I'm not sure why this is being upvoted? The CIA uses wireshark?

~~~
wwwigham
TBH, it's actually just a neat set of commands for configuring wireshark on
Ubuntu to run without requiring root - which is potentially useful for anyone.
(Most people don't like running apps as root)

